# July 2008 BMQ - ALL LOCATIONS



## Fraser (12 May 2008)

Is there anyone starting BMQ in St Jean on July 5th?


----------



## patton13 (13 May 2008)

How long ago did you start your application? Im about to start mine, don't know how long it will take if I will have a shot at july or not.


----------



## Fraser (13 May 2008)

I handed my forums in early October I believe. I did my aptitude in November and my reserve interview and medical. Then I decided to change to reg force and i did my reg force interview first week of April. And i just got my job offer with my travel date last week.


----------



## patton13 (13 May 2008)

ohh cool, yeh the recruiter told me it varies but he said not to apply unlil I would be prepared to leave in a month, chances are it wouldnt be that quick though.


----------



## Fraser (14 May 2008)

you can just tell them (like I did) that you cant leave before a certain date.. for me it was when i graduate high school... but it could be different for people who have already graduated


----------



## patton13 (14 May 2008)

yeh iv finnished college so im ready to go soon, im going to tell them that


----------



## Kr3w (18 May 2008)

What if your not planning to finish high school? And just want to do full time? Because I plan to continue school until I get accepted into infintry, and please dont think that im not a dumb drop out because I am pretty smart. Also I intend on handing in my application in the end of May, does any think or might think that I would know if I got in by Sept? (Assuming everything went well) Thanks!


----------



## aesop081 (18 May 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> What if your not planning to finish high school? And just want to do full time? Because I plan to continue school until I get accepted into infintry, and please dont think that im not a dumb drop out because I am pretty smart. Also I intend on handing in my application in the end of May, does any think or might think that I would know if I got in by Sept? (Assuming everything went well) Thanks!



1- Finnish school......trust me

2- It is "Infantry" not "infintry"


----------



## siege (18 May 2008)

definetly finish highschool, especially if you are in grade 12 right now, im not sure if thats the grade your in but your only a month out till graduation, and that one extra month of school will open a whole bunch of doors for you as well.  My buddy took off 2 months out of graduation and my recruiter said that could have been the stupidest thing he could have done to begin his career.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## patton13 (20 May 2008)

Yeh man you should finish up school first. When I graduated from high school I very seriously wanted to join but also wanted to go to college. And im very glad I decided to go to college and get that experience first and now I feel im totally ready to join and committ to the army. A bit more mature now at almost 21, than I was at 18 and have been out on my own. And if your graduating that soon you should finish what you started. The army isnt going anywhere. It will still be there when your done.


----------



## siege (23 May 2008)

Well guys i got another offer today, and i accepted it.  Now im not to sure right now If i start BMQ on July 7th in St. Jean or if thats the day i leave home to make the trek to St. Jean.  I got accepted as a combat engineer, so if anyone else is going on the 7th let me know cause ill see ya there!


----------



## shlindz (23 May 2008)

Siege- BMQ's start on Mondays. Therefore You will probably be leaving on 5th (Saturday) or 6th (Sunday) if your BMQ starts on the 7th. Good luck!


----------



## siege (23 May 2008)

Thanks for the input, I graduate highschool on the 25th so they don't give you much time do they lol


----------



## shlindz (23 May 2008)

On the contrary...What may seem like very little time to you may feel like an eternity to others. It's all on how you look at. From the time I got my offer to my BMQ start date was 7 weeks. I'm now down to 3 weeks left to wait and it feels endless. Although the amount of time between your school ending and BMQ starting is rather short. However you do get the same 7ish weeks to prepare.


----------



## Scott 1988 (24 May 2008)

I just got a job offer yesterday. I get sworn in on the 13th of June and head off to BMQ on the 28th. So I have about five weeks. My trade is NES Op. Maybe I will see some of you there.


----------



## siege (24 May 2008)

sorry i graduate on the 25th of june, and start BMQ on the 7th of July, so its roughly 2 and ahalf weeks give or take.  I was hoping to be here for a month of summer to have with my friends, but im not complaining, ill be doing a job that i look forward too


----------



## Dolphado (24 May 2008)

28th of which month 1988 -18-18 ?


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> 28th of which month 1988 -18-18 ?



June would seem about right. Sworn in on the 13th June ... report for BMQ 28 June.

I'm more interested in the date being used as user name??

Is this a birthdate?? What month is the 18th month??


----------



## smoke (24 May 2008)

I just got merit listed and am waiting on my job offer I don't think it should take too long, so I'm hoping to see some of you guys there in july  thats 
what i am hoping for any ways, nice weather and such to train in, I will post back when i get my dates to train


----------



## Scott 1988 (25 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> June would seem about right. Sworn in on the 13th June ... report for BMQ 28 June.
> 
> I'm more interested in the date being used as user name??
> 
> Is this a birthdate?? What month is the 18th month??



The 28th of June Dolphado. As far as my name I was born the 18th hour of the 18th day of February so I just threw two 18's into my username.


----------



## siege (25 May 2008)

still no one joining me on the 7th eh? i guess ill just go on the course alone haha.  If anyone is starting then, please let me know


----------



## Fraser (25 May 2008)

When i talked to the recruiter he said that i go to St Jean on July 5th and BMQ starts on July 7th


----------



## Dolphado (25 May 2008)

As if your brithday is February 18, 1988 -18-18 !  That's the same day as mine.  So we'll be on the same BMQ. I'm comming from Northern Ontario, where are you headed in from?


----------



## Fraser (25 May 2008)

Im coming from SW Ontario


----------



## Scott 1988 (25 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> As if your brithday is February 18, 1988 -18-18 !  That's the same day as mine.  So we'll be on the same BMQ. I'm comming from Northern Ontario, where are you headed in from?



That's kind of funny we have the same birthday. I'm coming from Campbell River, Vancouver Island, B.C. My name is Scott by the way. When do you fly out?


----------



## mciver (25 May 2008)

I also have been merit listed and hope to also join the rest of you in July or sooner maybe.  I was told last Wednesday that I will receive my call within a week as I had applied for an infantry position, and they get filled quicker usually.  Good luck and see you all soon at bmq.  By the way, I too am from southwestern Ontario.  Goderich to be exact.  Peace.


----------



## grmpz1 (25 May 2008)

i thought i would be starting reserve bmq by latest july but by the looks of things it seems i will start in  september :-\


----------



## Dolphado (25 May 2008)

Hi.  My name is Pearl and I actually haven't been told which day I'd be flying out, but I am flying!  I guess I'll have to ask at my swear in ceremony on the 17th.  But really I'm figuring either the Friday or the Saturday before.


----------



## Scott 1988 (26 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> Hi.  My name is Pearl and I actually haven't been told which day I'd be flying out, but I am flying!  I guess I'll have to ask at my swear in ceremony on the 17th.  But really I'm figuring either the Friday or the Saturday before.



Awesome, see you there!


----------



## siege (26 May 2008)

is anyone flying out to montreal on the 6th?


----------



## Slaw (27 May 2008)

I start on the 7th as well....Flying out of Hali on the 5th. See you all there!!!


----------



## siege (27 May 2008)

what is your trades choice?


----------



## Slaw (27 May 2008)

only one trade choice was made from the beginning. I chose AVN Tech and thats what I was offered. how about you?


----------



## smoke (27 May 2008)

quick question, are they still accepting people into the july courses?

Edit: or better yet when is the next infantry selection board.


----------



## siege (27 May 2008)

I assume they are still accepting people into the July courses, being infantry etc.  Cause I only got my call on thursday last week and theres still quite a bit of time before my July BMQ starts.  O and im going in for combat engineer


----------



## smoke (27 May 2008)

ok cool dude,  mabye we will run into each other there, the days seem to be ticking by so slow and I was only merit listed last friday!


----------



## siege (27 May 2008)

yeah its definetly a nerv racking process, my buddy finshed his testing and interview etc. at the end of march, and began BMQ in the last week of April i believe it was.  So his process didnt take him long at all, he also went in for infantry


----------



## smoke (27 May 2008)

yeah, I do beleive infantry is a wanted trade  I was told to expect a call by mid june, but since it's in high demand I'm expecting it to take alot less longer, the captain of my CFRC was a really good guy and he waid he was going to speed it up as fast as possible, I'm even thinking i might get a call by the end of the week, I go to sleep with the phone on my headboard of my bed lol..

I'm Excited and the days right now seem to take weeks to go by.


----------



## siege (27 May 2008)

yeah i hear ya, i hope your training hard haha


----------



## smoke (27 May 2008)

I can do about 40 push ups and 40 sit ups, and I'm getting WAY better at running, not too concerned about the level 6 on the beep test, I'm more concerned about the 5k runs they will kill me, and from what i hear they get even jollier in my trade training course, BIQ and SQ, up to 20k :crybaby:


----------



## siege (27 May 2008)

yeah that will definetly be a dirty jog, im not sure what types of running and stuff is done in the engineer trade after BMQ but i would assume its always gonna be hard.  But I also hear that during the runs you may stop and rattle off some push and sit ups etc. So that might make it a bit easier on the lungs haha


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 May 2008)

siege said:
			
		

> yeah that will definetly be a dirty jog, *im not sure what types of running and stuff is done in the engineer trade after BMQ but i would assume its always gonna be hard*.  But I also hear that during the runs you may stop and rattle off some push and sit ups etc. So that might make it a bit easier on the lungs haha



Trust me they will.


----------



## siege (27 May 2008)

perfect


----------



## smoke (27 May 2008)

siege, I pmed you, Sorry for crapping up the thread  8)


----------



## siege (27 May 2008)

That brings me to a question, NFLD Sapper, during our occupational training which is after SQ i believe, will the PT be instructional or do we have to do PT on our own?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 May 2008)

AFAIK it will be Instructor Lead by your Course Officer and/or Course Warrant and/or Marching NCO (if they still use one)


----------



## siege (28 May 2008)

o ok, and do they do the runs with you, or do they just trust that the new officers will do there job on leading us through them


----------



## RTaylor (29 May 2008)

FINALLY got my call for Basic, see you there on July 7th!


----------



## siege (30 May 2008)

Good to hear, See you there!


----------



## Kunal22 (30 May 2008)

Hi, im still waiting for my phone call
but i was just wondering if I get to go to BMQ on July 7th
when do you think my swearing in ceremony will be before the 7th?


----------



## RTaylor (30 May 2008)

Yeah, it'll be a few weeks before. You'd get teh call with teh job offer, then the package, then the swearing in + info session where you get everything you gotta know, then you fly out a week or 2 (or 3) later.


----------



## Kunal22 (30 May 2008)

alright sounds good, thanks alot for the info man.


----------



## siege (30 May 2008)

My swearing in is on July 3rd, then they fly me out on the 6th, so they book you to swear in whenever they want by the sounds of it


----------



## omar123 (3 Jun 2008)

is there anyone else starting bmq at st.jean on june 16?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2008)

omar123 said:
			
		

> is there anyone else starting bmq at st.jean on june 16?



You realize this is the *JULY* thread right ?


----------



## ottawaguy25 (3 Jun 2008)

I start my course July7th 2008 St.Jean R0170E anyone else going


----------



## Slaw (3 Jun 2008)

ottawaguy25 said:
			
		

> I start my course July7th 2008 St.Jean R0170E anyone else going


same here. See you there! flying in on the 6th from Halifax. What MOC are you going?


----------



## siege (4 Jun 2008)

fly in on the 6th from Winnipeg, combat engineer


----------



## ottawaguy25 (4 Jun 2008)

I drive in on the 6th and i am a crewman


----------



## Fraser (5 Jun 2008)

Kool ottawaguy25, now I know someone who will have a car on BMQ  ;D


----------



## ottawaguy25 (5 Jun 2008)

I meant to say I am getting a drive there lol sorry about that


----------



## RTaylor (6 Jun 2008)

Im going to jog up from Nova Scotia...on my hands. 

Going AVS here


----------



## LightHammer (9 Jun 2008)

From what the recruiter told me at my MPAC orientation those of us that are successful will be attending BMQ in mid to late July!

Got my fingers and toes crossed! ;D


----------



## Sylencer (10 Jun 2008)

Hey, never posted on here before but have made good use of the information from the site. I figure my first post will be to announce my date; July 14th; which apparently no one else has announced yet :S I'll just refer to myself as the lone ranger until some more are announced.


----------



## Kunal22 (10 Jun 2008)

Hey dude I still gotta do my Apptitude test which is this Thursday 
and i wanna leave ASAP and im probably not gonna get July 7th BMQ 
so maybe ill get the 14th aswell.

fingers crossed.  ???


----------



## secup (10 Jun 2008)

Sylencer, what trade did you choose ?


----------



## Fraser (10 Jun 2008)

Kunal22 said:
			
		

> Hey dude I still gotta do my Apptitude test which is this Thursday
> and i wanna leave ASAP and im probably not gonna get July 7th BMQ
> so maybe ill get the 14th aswell.
> 
> fingers crossed.  ???



If your writing your aptitude test now you most likely ( from my knowledge) wont be on any summer BMQ course.  For me I did my recruitment process in early October and got my reserve interview early in January ( i later switched to reg force). From what I hear I was taken relatively fast. Aptitude test was in October, physical was in mid to late November and PT test was in mid December


----------



## Sylencer (10 Jun 2008)

i'm going infantry


----------



## Kunal22 (10 Jun 2008)

Yeah i chose Infantry aswell 

well i hear some ppl going to BMQ in very short time or a very long time.  ???

but i wanna leave ASAP!  :warstory:


----------



## smithbrian86 (10 Jun 2008)

July 21st St. Jean: Anyone?


----------



## kallan2105 (10 Jun 2008)

I just got my offer today for 21 July 2008. St Jean

I will be flying out of Hamilton on the 19th.


----------



## smithbrian86 (11 Jun 2008)

Congratulations kallan2105, trade?


----------



## dukkadukka (11 Jun 2008)

July 21st St Jean! Just recieved my call today.  I get sworn in sometime around the 8th (Going in to the recruiting office tomorrow (the 12th) to confirm, get my information!)


----------



## Kirkadon (11 Jun 2008)

I'm flying out July 6, from St. John's NL, for BMQ that starts on July 7.  Good luck to everyone that will be attending.


----------



## Slaw (11 Jun 2008)

Kirkadon said:
			
		

> I'm flying out July 6, from St. John's NL, for BMQ that starts on July 7.  Good luck to everyone that will be attending.



See you there...what trade did you choose?


----------



## Kirkadon (12 Jun 2008)

Slaw said:
			
		

> See you there...what trade did you choose?




AVN Tech


----------



## unarmedMelissa (12 Jun 2008)

Hey I am going to BMQ St Jean Course starts July 14th anyone else going?
I am driving to Quebec from Lindsay Ontario if anyone wants a ride!


----------



## Sylencer (12 Jun 2008)

finally someone is coming with me. i'm no longer a loner.  what trade are you taking unarmedM?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jun 2008)

Sylencer said:
			
		

> finally someone is coming with me. i'm no longer a loner.



Yeah, CFLRS often runs BMQ serials for one single person. Glad you wont be alone because its a real b***h cleaning the quarters by yourself.


----------



## unarmedMelissa (12 Jun 2008)

lol Army Supply Tech


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yeah, CFLRS often runs BMQ serials for one single person. Glad you wont be alone because its a real b***h cleaning the quarters by yourself.



See I don't think they do that anymore cause when I asked the CFRC if I could leave on June 7th they said no.  Also, my request for personal heated BMQ cabin and hot tub pass was turned down.  Guess things just get harder every year.   :-[


----------



## Slaw (12 Jun 2008)

Kirkadon said:
			
		

> AVN Tech



I guess we'll be following each other quite a bit then...AVN Tech here as well.


----------



## djrecon001 (12 Jun 2008)

Just waiting for the call.  File Manager said it shouldn't take too long and expected me to be at the July 21st BMQ


----------



## dukkadukka (12 Jun 2008)

djrecon001 said:
			
		

> Just waiting for the call.  File Manager said it shouldn't take too long and expected me to be at the July 21st BMQ



Super to hear! I'm in the July 21st.  I was only merit listed for 2.5 days (working days.) (different for everyone though... but still super quick!) Keep us posted!!


----------



## armyvern (13 Jun 2008)

unarmedMelissa said:
			
		

> lol Army Supply Tech



OH!!! Another one seduced ...

 >


----------



## djrecon001 (13 Jun 2008)

Anyone else get influenced by the movie "In the army now"?


----------



## siege (13 Jun 2008)

Yeah especially when Andy Dick got issued the Drew Carey goggles.  I don't need glasses but i got to get me a pair of those bad girls haha


----------



## 88rustang07 (14 Jun 2008)

Just waiting for my medical, the Capt. that just interviewed me said most likely July 21st - Armoured

Should I drive? Is it worth paying the insurance if I won't be using it much? Or should I fly/train??


----------



## blacktriangle (15 Jun 2008)

I just got word that I might be on this BMQ again, if I am just look for the really depressed guy with the non standard boots.


----------



## 88rustang07 (15 Jun 2008)

Haha will do, were you re-coursed?


----------



## blacktriangle (15 Jun 2008)

Let's just say where I am right now I could be a Cpl soon    

Got to love the component transfer system. Good luck everyone, work on PT, and maybe see you guys there!


----------



## RTaylor (15 Jun 2008)

Im hoping that I found the answer to the pain Ive been having in my ankles / lower calves...good old arch supports.

Did about a 3km hard walk with 30ish pounds on my back and hand weights, was awesome. I picked up the pace trying to induce the pain and diddly squat, then I ran with it on my back and NOTHING.

I'm getting totally stoked about this, hoping that the pain is a thing of the past. Just enjoying the blisters atm  ;D

See you on July 6th.

Bet you can't guess who I am


----------



## blacktriangle (15 Jun 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Bet you can't guess who I am



How much are we wagering...I'm pretty good at this kind of stuff.  >


----------



## RTaylor (15 Jun 2008)

> How much are we wagering...I'm pretty good at this kind of stuff



You won't need a PI license to figure that one out  ;D


----------



## Fraser (15 Jun 2008)

Just did a ruck march yesterday with my buddy. We did 10-11km with 35-40 pounds of gear on our back. Total time with 2 breaks was about 2:30 hours.


----------



## Slaw (15 Jun 2008)

been doing alot of running lately...bumped my self from 3k to 4k last week....all I have to say is hills suck. Man I suck a hills....I can get to the top but once i am there i start sucking wind and wanting a smoke haha. I keep going though.   all of the sudden(well not all the suddden but recently) my pushups have been sucking hard....I used to hit 20 every set but lately its been 15 or so. I don't know whats with that.

Hows everyone else doing in PT?


----------



## RTaylor (15 Jun 2008)

Ive been able to crack up to 19 pushups, but thats stressing it lol. Situps Ican do as well as the grip test.

If you fail 2 strength components but pass the beep test you move forward into BMQ and are tested later. By that time you should have no reasons to fail the retest.

Unless you suck and are lazy  :skull:


----------



## Fraser (15 Jun 2008)

From what i hear the minimums are really really low and you should be able to do more then that before you go to BMQ. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## siege (16 Jun 2008)

I assume they do that so that people are not scared to sign up, if they see huge numbers i bet half the people wanting to sign up would be like "i could never do that".  But i should hope everyone going into basic can get over all the minimums, if not, I think you might be in a little bit of trouble when the course actually gets fired up


----------



## blacktriangle (16 Jun 2008)

The better shape you are in, the easier BMQ is, in my opinion.


----------



## hali-gurl (16 Jun 2008)

I fly out of halifax on the 6th and start in st-jean on the 7th

Trade is AVN


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Jun 2008)

Jeez everyone with the AVN, looks like there's gonna be one less "hot job" soon.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (16 Jun 2008)

Fraser said:
			
		

> From what i hear the minimums are really really low and you should be able to do more then that before you go to BMQ. Has anyone else heard this?



They are low. Just don't do like one joker in my  Platoon did if you are ok with the PT levels:
Sgt: "How you making out there Bloggins? How was PT?"
Bloggins: "It was nice _Sir_. I thought it was going to be a lot harder."

There were a lot of people who passed the express test with flying colors who were done after two clicks; if that. Don't panic either. You aren't going to be running the Boston Marathon on day one. Make sure you attitude is in shape too. A large part of the game is being positive when your mind says, "**** I don't want to run today" or "Are we lost MCpl? That's far enough!" Good luck on course.


----------



## JJJ (16 Jun 2008)

I start basic July 21st


----------



## unarmedMelissa (16 Jun 2008)

Slaw said:
			
		

> Hows everyone else doing in PT?



I am running 5km in 30min every morning. I can do 13 whole push ups lol they kill me! I start at the gym tomorrow with my personal trainer. WOOT WOOT! 
See You all there!!!!!


----------



## 88rustang07 (16 Jun 2008)

Do as many push ups as you can a couple times a day and you should have no problem once basic starts , wow 5k every morning!! i wish i could do that god job!


----------



## Fraser (16 Jun 2008)

If anyone is having trouble with the push ups then you should check Army.ca and use the pushup program some posted. It gets you to build your self up to 50 push ups in 8 weeks. I have been doing it and iv almost doubled my push ups in under 3 weeks.


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Jun 2008)

I'm sorry but IMHO there is no magical pushup cure.  You just *do* them.  As many as you can, then stop.  Go do something else for a little bit then do it again until you have to stop.  Repeat that process throughout the whole day.  And you will start to notice after time you can do more before your arms give out.  Repeat this until you can do a high desired number without pause or strain. 

Couple years ago I broke my humerous in three places(stupid me) and needed physiotherapy for a year.  Middle of last year I could *barely* do *five* it was pathetic.  So even if a cripple like me can do it, *any*one can.   

Good Luck People!  

Kyle


----------



## CPInfantry (16 Jun 2008)

Hey everyone,
BMQ July 21st I am going infantry coming from BC
Anyone else out there coming the 21st and if so what is your PT at at the moment? Just checking it all out!
CP


----------



## djrecon001 (17 Jun 2008)

PT? i don't need no stinking PT


----------



## dukkadukka (17 Jun 2008)

djrecon001 said:
			
		

> PT? i don't need no stinking PT



hahahaha Dear goodness I hope you're kidding.  If you're not... and you're going to BMQ... good luck cause you'll probably need it. (Unless you have supernatural strength like superman...) 

I've been training for the past... 10 months or so and I'm still a little worried about how I'll do physically! (and I certainly don't slack off!)


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

Ooo here we go.   op:


----------



## djrecon001 (17 Jun 2008)

of course i'm kidding.   I mean, i do play golf to stay in shape.  I may not be superman. but i like to think of myself as the Hulkster...


----------



## CPInfantry (17 Jun 2008)

Oh man, well I guess all that matters in the end is what happens on course, we can prepare as best we possibly can and then hope for the best. I don't think any of us really know what we are getting ourselves into so perhaps doing your all at home before course is best! I just want us all to have a great course and become the best soldiers we can be!!


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

I get confused when people freak out or become unclear about the Express Test and BMQ physical standards.  I mean, the numbers they expect are given to you.  It's pass or fail.  You can either do it or you can't.  So if you can do 19 pushups and situps at home...

*Plus*...and I hate to refer back to this but maybe someone can shed some light.  In Episode ?? of that "Basic Up" thing, that one recruit can only do 13 pushups during his Room Inspection and thats during week six!  Is that right?  Should he not have been put on PAT by then?  Or will they really let you continue that far into the course?


----------



## dukkadukka (17 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> I get confused when people freak out or become unclear about the Express Test and BMQ physical standards.  I mean, the numbers they expect are given to you.  It's pass or fail.  You can either do it or you can't.  So if you can do 19 pushups and situps at home...
> 
> *Plus*...and I hate to refer back to this but maybe someone can shed some light.  In Episode ?? of that "Basic Up" thing, that one recruit can only do 13 pushups during his Room Inspection and thats during week six!  Is that right?  Should he not have been put on PAT by then?  Or will they really let you continue that far into the course?



 You know I'm not freaked out about the standards.  For me personally it's not about the standards but more the obstacle course!! 
 I thought that if you fail a strength component but pass the beep test you are retested on the strength portion later. (So you're not PAT) But agreed about that episode... 13 is pretty weak for week 6, especially considering male standard is 19.


----------



## CPInfantry (17 Jun 2008)

I can see were you are coming from Med, it seems that although most people know the standards and requirements we are wanting to strive to beat those standards yet I am not sure "impressing" the instructors on course will make a difference, it is better to just do your best without standing out too much. But that being said being in top physical shape is never a bad thing at all!


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

Just to clarify, I was not pointing out anyone on this forum.  It just seams like a lot of people on the forums get freaked out, and unsure of if they are ready.  My point was just that, you *know* if your ready because they tell you exactly what is expected.  Yes it is good to strive to beat the standards, or simply complete the standard with ease and not struggle with any of the physical.

THE OPPOSITE

What is *more* annoying in here sometimes, is when people (usually people my age or younger) say stuff like:

**I'm 5'10 and can run "INSERT HUGE km AMOUNT", I can do about 100 pushups and situps, and 14 pull ups, and my tears bring back dead puppies, etc etc...is that passible at BMQ?!**

Its like, they *know* that the CF is not asking 100 pushups of them, and the only reason they are telling us this is to attempt to awe us with their peak physical condition (of which I don't care).  *Or* they are just talking out their *** to get attention.  Not saying I've seen that in this thread, just thought I would throw it out there as the opposite of the "freaked out people".


----------



## CPInfantry (17 Jun 2008)

Haha very interesting to see the vast differences. All I know is I am excited to start training again and do what I feel I was meant to do, serve my country.


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

CPInfantry said:
			
		

> Haha very interesting to see the vast differences. All I know is I am excited to start training again and do what I feel I was meant to do, serve my country.



Good for you my friend!  

Best of luck to you!


----------



## CPInfantry (17 Jun 2008)

Much appreciated indeed!


----------



## djrecon001 (17 Jun 2008)

Heck, if i could 100 push ups and sit ups and all that. i still would only do 1 or 2 over the minimum.


----------



## Slaw (17 Jun 2008)

I'm not worried at all for the express test. I don't even try for the standard and never did. I just keep doing them and doing them....doesn't matter to me if I can do 19 or 100 really. 

Anyway I am off to be sworn in today...first to vital statistics for a couple birth certificates haha.


----------



## armyvern (17 Jun 2008)

djrecon001 said:
			
		

> Heck, if i could 100 push ups and sit ups and all that. i still would only do 1 or 2 over the minimum.



You'd actually strive for the minimum instead of doing your best??

Wow. That's saying something.


----------



## djrecon001 (17 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You'd actually strive for the minimum instead of doing your best??



During "BASIC" training, yes.  after that i'd be maxing out on everything.


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

djrecon001 said:
			
		

> During "BASIC" training, yes.  after that i'd be maxing out on everything.



So this means you are unaware that there are indeed awards given out at basic?  For athleticism, marksmanship, etc etc??

As with any other team sport or exercise, the whole point is to do your very best, and use your skills to help teach and advance others.  If you excel at something, don't hide it, use it to help those around you get better.  They are looking for people who can lead/follow/and help others succeed.  Getting by on bare minimum, even at Basic, is maybe not the bet step to take.  Just MHO of course.

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## RTaylor (17 Jun 2008)

lmao Med...so so true.

I can run a bit more than a KM, do 18-19 pushups, the situps and teh griptest. 

May not be good enough to pass but I can poop gold!


----------



## djrecon001 (17 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> So this means you are unaware that there are indeed awards given out at basic?  For athleticism, marksmanship, etc etc??
> 
> As with any other team sport or exercise, the whole point is to do your very best, and use your skills to help teach and advance others.  If you excel at something, don't hide it, use it to help those around you get better.  They are looking for people who can lead/follow/and help others succeed.  Getting by on bare minimum, even at Basic, is maybe not the bet step to take.  Just MHO of course.



I totally agree with that. Except the individual award(s).  I like team awards more. I get more satisfaction out of those.

Now i'm going to train by playing C&C Generals.  weeeeee


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

djrecon001 said:
			
		

> I like team awards more. I get more satisfaction out of those.



Meh not me, and I'l explain why.  The satisfaction of receiving a team award comes usually with the knowledge that your own personal contribution/skills aided the team and therefore led to the success.  The only way I think people can feel proud of being part of a team, is when they _act_ like part of the team.  Whether in actual performance, or supporting others to do well.  I've been on a lot of winning teams with 3 or 4 people that just did nothing and got the same medal.  Its frustrating but hey it happens.

With individual achievements, you do your very best just the same as you would in a team, but you're up against a group of other individuals.  Its six of one, half a dozen of another for me.  Team awards are sometimes more fun because you have the whole rest of the soccer team to go out and get drunk _celebrate_ with afterwards.


----------



## RTaylor (17 Jun 2008)

lol.

Im actually looking forward to BMQ in some ways. I did Basic Battleschool back in the day, and from what Ive been told alot of its been changed to be much much easier.

And yeah, there are awards. Not sure if I'll get any but oh well.


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> And yeah, there are awards. Not sure if I'll get any but oh well.



Not with *that* attitude!!   >

Just joshin' ya!


----------



## Sylencer (18 Jun 2008)

I'm amazed with how many people on this site are not leaving on the 14th. Tons of ppl on the 7th and tons on the 21st. but 2 people for 14th. its going to be a small get together for the army.ca BMQ reunion


----------



## siege (18 Jun 2008)

I think you should edit your post again, cause it makes no sense


----------



## Sylencer (18 Jun 2008)

post has been edited


----------



## Sylencer (18 Jun 2008)

You'll have to forgive me. i'll edit the posts soon enough. i currently have no internet and use my cell phone to browse the website and it doesn't give me the option to edit.


----------



## walkhard (18 Jun 2008)

Fraser said:
			
		

> If anyone is having trouble with the push ups then you should check Army.ca and use the pushup program some posted. It gets you to build your self up to 50 push ups in 8 weeks. I have been doing it and iv almost doubled my push ups in under 3 weeks.



hi, could you post a link to such info i haven't been having any luck finding it, thanks!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jun 2008)

Here you go: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/68178.0.html

The secret to searching is search only in the thread that the topic would most likely be in.  In this case I tried Physical Training and Standards and voila!!


----------



## walkhard (18 Jun 2008)

yea im pretty terrible at the internet  :crybaby:


----------



## siege (18 Jun 2008)

swearing in tommorow morning, hopefully everything goes well, O can anybody tell me if our autobiography has to be written before BMQ, or do we get time at BMQ to do this?


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jun 2008)

siege said:
			
		

> swearing in tommorow morning, hopefully everything goes well, O can anybody tell me if our autobiography has to be written before BMQ, or do we get time at BMQ to do this?



Seems to me that I have read somewhere on this site a topic or two on writting autobiographies.  I wonder where exactly those were?


----------



## MedTechStudent (18 Jun 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Seems to me that I have read somewhere on this site a topic or two on writting autobiographies.  I wonder where exactly those were?



If you have trouble getting through that, he's telling you to do a *SEARCH*


----------



## blacktriangle (18 Jun 2008)

Just a side note here-

I am more then happy to write colourful autobiographies for a nominal fee.  8)


----------



## MedTechStudent (18 Jun 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Just a side note here-
> 
> I am more then happy to write colourful autobiographies for a nominal fee.  8)



No way, last time we arranged that the instructor called me out on indeed *not* being able to melt steel with my eyes.  Not to mention, my small animal saving skills were hugely over-exaggerated.


----------



## siege (18 Jun 2008)

Sorry i know to use the search function, but the package that was sent to me had much misinformation, such as BMQ is 11 weeks, SQ is 10 weeks, autobiography is 800 words (yes i have read the autobiography topics before and everyone agrees its 400).  I talked to my recruiter and he said it must have been an older information sheet (why they would still keep the old ones on hand to give out is beyond me).  But it did not say anywhere will I be writing it in BMQ or at home, and i just though maybe someone could have given me a straight answer


----------



## RTaylor (18 Jun 2008)

Dont stress over it...you can write one now but tehy'll want to see one written in BMQ also. Im pretty sure that tehy put that in the info packet to keep you busy and your mind off of other things 

So is anyone else swearing in in Halifax tomorrow, July 19th?

If so see you there. Check my name and you'll know who I am


----------



## siege (18 Jun 2008)

thanks thats all i needed to know, yeah anyone swearing in in winnipeg?


----------



## traveler (19 Jun 2008)

Got the job offer for Communications Research Operator and will be sworn in Kingston on July 3. I will be heading off to BMQ for July 21. Is anyone catching the train?


----------



## Fraser (19 Jun 2008)

Im being sworn in, in 9 hours. I probably should get some sleep.


----------



## smoke (23 Jun 2008)

I just got my training dates and swear in! Im leaving for St.jean july 20th! training starts on the 21st!  

any one else going then pm me.


----------



## MedTechStudent (23 Jun 2008)

smoke said:
			
		

> I just got my training dates and swear in! Im leaving for St.jean july 20th! training starts on the 21st!
> 
> any one else going then pm me.



You just got that today eh?  From what CFRC if ya don't mind me askin'?


----------



## BigBoss9115 (23 Jun 2008)

Going on the 21 email Chris_p77@hotmail .com i made a topic but it went down


----------



## Kieley (27 Jun 2008)

I'm starting my BMQ on july 7th flying out of gander


whoever is going should msg on this or add me to msn

Justin_kieley@hotmail.ca


----------



## babaganoosh (27 Jun 2008)

I'm also going to St. Jean for the 21st, can't wait to see you all there!!!


----------



## 88rustang07 (30 Jun 2008)

I just got merit listed at the Toronto RC and I am going for armoured, the RC said my file will not have to go to borden so it won't take as long to get a job offer. Can anyone give me a estimation on how long until they call me because i really want to make the july 21st BMQ.


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> I just got merit listed at the Toronto RC and I am going for armoured, the RC said my file will not have to go to borden so it won't take as long to get a job offer. Can anyone give me a estimation on how long until they call me because i really want to make the july 21st BMQ.



Ya well keep reaching for *that* rainbow.  I would really like to get on that one too and I've been merit listed since May 21st, and I also got told my file would "just fly."  See what I'm getting at?  Every application is different and no one here and can really give you an answer.  It's impossible to tell really but hey, since your going in for a trade that is in high demand right now I would not be surprised if your file flies right past mine and you *do* land that July 21st spot.

Good Luck!


----------



## 88rustang07 (30 Jun 2008)

Im going to keep harrassing the RC, knowing my luck something will get delayed... but thanks for the info and good luck to you too.

I hope they call soon, I can't handle my job anymore... I think im loosing my hair...


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> Im going to keep harrassing the RC, knowing my luck something will get delayed... but thanks for the info and good luck to you too.
> 
> I hope they call soon, I can't handle my job anymore... I think im loosing my hair...



You want to give yourself a little bit of an edge over other applicants?  If you can, tell them you can be marked as Short Notice To Move.  Meaning if some guy/gal drops off his/her BMQ 3 days before it starts, you can fill in their spot but only with about three days notice.

Ok?

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## BigBoss9115 (30 Jun 2008)

starting BMQ on the 28 not the 21 so if any one is going add me 
Chris_p77@hotmail.com


----------



## 88rustang07 (30 Jun 2008)

What job are you doing?, If i dont get a job offer before the 21st I might be with you on the 28th, going armoured.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2008)

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> Woo hoooooo!!!
> 
> I received my call today, finally . Good things truly come to those who wait!
> 
> ...



Best of luck to you - and, welcome to the CF!!



Veronica


----------



## BIODAAT (2 Jul 2008)

Swearing in on the 9th and leaving for St. Jean on the 12th.  BMQ starts on the 14th.  My MOC is 031 Infantry.


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jul 2008)

**Sigh** I had a dream last night I got my BMQ call.  Then woke up and was devastated.  :-[

Oh well.


----------



## hali-gurl (3 Jul 2008)

wow the days are going by so fast it felt as if it were 2 weeks ago when i had 16 days left before i leave and now i fly out sunday for my bmq on the 7th  im excited cant wait to be out on the range...sad thing is i never got my by-pass so im stuck doing bmq again but meh i dont care more fun to be had..lol....

who else is on the july 7th bmq???


----------



## J Mora (3 Jul 2008)

My BMQ is on july 27, 5:00 pm, st jean sur rechalieu, someone else?


----------



## J Mora (3 Jul 2008)

Im leaving on july 27, someone else?


----------



## smoke (3 Jul 2008)

feels good to know I will be 1 week ahead of some one when I start


----------



## Fraser (4 Jul 2008)

If there is anyone starting Basic July 7th in St Jean  Course number 0169 then join 

http://www.facebook.com/s.php?q=Warren&n=33586066&k=400000000010&init=r#/group.php?gid=19292780546


----------



## Justin74 (4 Jul 2008)

I just got my offer today, i start BMQ July 14 th, fly out on the 12 th From Windosr. They were going to put me in the first week of August but i had asked to be moved up.


----------



## nocrises (4 Jul 2008)

I start BMQ July 12th...

one of the few it looks like, but hey, I'm just glad to be going.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jul 2008)

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> Geeze only two of us for July 27th .



Yes indeed.....CFLRS is running a course on that date just for the 2 of you. Lucky bastards.


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jul 2008)

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> edit- Come on now, who else is as stoked as I am to start a new career, meet tonnes of new people and to *server* their country?



Ya totally we can like put Canada up on a LAN network and play capture the flag with the boys and gals up in CFS Alert!  

Just joshin ya.

Oh CDN I think she means only two from her part of the country.


----------



## Fraser (5 Jul 2008)

Well everyone a lot of preparation has lead up to this. My plane leaves in a few hours and I hope to see some of you there


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jul 2008)

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> Yes I meant two from Halifax, and only two that have spoken up in this topic. Of course there are people going that either aren't on milnet or just haven't bothered to say so. Quick to judge CDN Aviator?
> 
> And I think you mean "_he_", not she .
> 
> Some UT CTF does sound pretty good right about now though!  :threat:



Oh woops, long day.  Thinking bout another lost by someone else, yes "he".


----------



## SPEIRAN (7 Jul 2008)

I got the offer on Friday, my BMQ course starts at St. Jean on the 21st


----------



## Alexei_Kovalev (7 Jul 2008)

Heading to St-Jean on the 21st, coming in from Barrie, ON.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2008)

Alexei_Kovalev said:
			
		

> Heading to St-Jean on the 21st, coming in from Barrie, ON.



One would think that with all the millions you are making in the NHL, you wouldnt be rushing to join the CF.  Salary cap hitting you hard ?


----------



## 88rustang07 (7 Jul 2008)

I just got off the phone with the RC in Oshawa and they said my paperwork is just being finished up in toronto right now and that i got the job. So I asked him if they have a date on the sheet and he said august 11th, now i really wanted to get on the July 21st BMQ does anyone know if its full? or what about the 27th? I do not want to wait until august 11th to go. Can I ask the person who calls me to switch?? Any insight will at least help me sleep, thanks


----------



## Sylencer (7 Jul 2008)

Sure why not ask. The worse they can tell you is no right.  But atleast then you would know for sure.


----------



## 88rustang07 (7 Jul 2008)

Yea, I just called and its a no go. The lady said if its a later date the course is full...  :'( I hope she wasn't just being lazy.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> I hope she wasn't just being lazy.



Nice to know you already assume people dont do their job. You cant go on BMQ on the date you wanted.....TOUGH F****G SHIT....deal with it.


----------



## 88rustang07 (7 Jul 2008)

I didnt mean it like that the oshawa recruitment center told me one thing and she told me something different thats why...


----------



## dukkadukka (7 Jul 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> Yea, I just called and its a no go. The lady said if its a later date the course is full...  :'( I hope she wasn't just being lazy.



I dunno about that.... I mean yea I didn't get the course date I wanted... I didn't cry about it.  HOWEVER, people received calls after I got mine for dates well before my date, I also called and stated that I can leave whenever they have an opening if it's available.  Obviously the dates earlier than the 21st were not full. (by my unofficial count, a solid dozen at the least were merit listed and called after I received my offer only to leave before me.)

(Not questioning anyone at the recruiting center or otherwise. I am just supplying my own experience and opinion.)


----------



## 88rustang07 (7 Jul 2008)

Haha thanks dukka, You are right... I have been noticing that, looking at the different threads.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> (by my unofficial count, a solid dozen at the least were merit listed and called after I received my offer only to leave before me.)



What trade were these people ?

Did going to a BMQ before you shorten their wait time for / coincided with their MOC training ?

Etc, Etc, Etc ...

Oh thats right...i'm sorry, you folks have it all figured out. i'll be quiet now.


----------



## dukkadukka (7 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What trade were these people ?
> 
> Did going to a BMQ before you shorten their wait time for / coincided with their MOC training ?
> 
> ...



about half were same trades as me.  I'm not saying I have it all figured out, nor is anyone else I would assume.  I'm just not being rude about it.  PERSONALLY my recruiting center were not nice, did not answer my questions, and I had a recruiter tell me straight up that WOMEN cannot apply for the trade I was requesting.  Everyone is different, I'm just saying that sometimes it's not the case.  It's better to be helpful than to be overly aggressive and unhelpful.


----------



## 88rustang07 (7 Jul 2008)

Just curious, what trade did they say women don't get chosen?? I know that in the U.S army some of the trades say "closed to women" which is pretty blunt and unfair.


----------



## dukkadukka (7 Jul 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> Just curious, what trade did they say women don't get chosen?? I know that in the U.S army some of the trades say "closed to women" which is pretty blunt and unfair.



Exactly.  From my own research prior to even going to the recruiting center, I was informed that women were fully integrated into every trade. I'm infantry.  It was an... old dinosaur (he's cool to me now, we talked maybe two weeks ago) I asked to speak with the female recruiter, who spent about 5 years infantry. But that's besides the point...  I'm happy now.


----------



## blacktriangle (7 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Nice to know you already assume people dont do their job.



Not to be an ***, but I dont have to assume that _some_ people don't do their jobs properly...because I KNOW THEY DON'T. You clearly have a great deal of experience in the CF, so you are obviously aware that we as an organization have quite a lot of dead weight, shitpumps, and wannabe 9-5ers. If you challenge that fact, fly in to my loc some time and I will find you platoons worth of uselessness.

So a civilian in the recruitment process has every right to question their recruiters and the like. This isn't the 60's. Applicants are often educated, and ask questions. We need to have some people that are capable of helping them in civil and professional ways, or simply just give up now on rebuilding the CF.


----------



## CPInfantry (8 Jul 2008)

Lets all just remember what this thread is about, the fact that we are all starting our course this July and that is a fantastic thing! I don't know about all of you but I am thankful for everyday I can spend in the Army and more specifically in the infantry and BMQ is where it all starts. Therefore, I am just thrilled to be starting very soon! That is what I think this thread should be about, connecting with other recruits on your same course. Lets forget about all the other stuff and deal with it when the time is right, right now however it is about the beginning of a great career!


----------



## kallan2105 (8 Jul 2008)

Well put CP Ill be glad to have that attitude transfer over to our course.

Hows everyone doing with their pre training, training???

Im kickin my own a** to be in shape and it still doesnt feel like enough but.....

Im sure they wont mind doing it for me ;D


----------



## CPInfantry (8 Jul 2008)

haha sounds as though you are on the right track to prepare yourself for the course! 
I have started to get up around 5:30 for my runs to slowly prep myself for the early morning PT, even though on course it will be more like 4:30 getting up haha.


----------



## kallan2105 (9 Jul 2008)

Im doing a slow paced 4-5km in the morning, and a fast paced 3-4km in the afternoon.

So I run twice a day 6 days a week, and one long one on Sunday I also do my push ups, sit ups, and pull ups immediately following the runs.

I wish my times were better on the runs and I could keep a quicker pace but I think running in a group will make that easier, or maybe the group pace will be, to my surprise, slower than what I am expecting...

The other thing Ive been working on is shaving and making sure that my skin is used to every morning close shaves.
I wouldnt want to have that looming over me as well in the first couple weeks.


----------



## kallan2105 (9 Jul 2008)

and I only got 11 days left so its time to kick it up a notch for crunch time whos with me!!!! :threat:


----------



## CPInfantry (9 Jul 2008)

Hooah! Time to get serious about this it is going to be so good to get on course!


----------



## babaganoosh (9 Jul 2008)

kallan2105 said:
			
		

> The other thing Ive been working on is shaving and making sure that my skin is used to every morning close shaves.
> I wouldnt want to have that looming over me as well in the first couple weeks.


Funny you mention this, my brother has a buddy that keeps getting in  :threat:  for not shaving properly.


----------



## SPEIRAN (9 Jul 2008)

kallan2105 said:
			
		

> The other thing Ive been working on is shaving and making sure that my skin is used to every morning close shaves.
> I wouldnt want to have that looming over me as well in the first couple weeks.



This will be fun for me.. ive been the kind of guy to not shave for a week or so then do it when I feel like it.  :blotto:


----------



## kallan2105 (9 Jul 2008)

yeah I dont know how accurate it is but I heard you can actually be fined if there is a repeat problem with your shaving.
can anyone confirm.

I figure it is safe to just get used to it now!!


----------



## CPInfantry (9 Jul 2008)

Well I did part of my BMQ in the reserves and as far as I know yes you can be charged if you are not properly shaven. Yet that may just have been our instructors trying to scare us into shaving properly.


----------



## smoke (9 Jul 2008)

Just sworn in today, July 21st I start basic, see who ever is going there im on course 0174E I beleive I can get back to you on that.


----------



## kallan2105 (9 Jul 2008)

Im on 0173E anyone else know their course code??


----------



## kallan2105 (10 Jul 2008)

I stepped it up a bit, yesterday I added 1k to my morning run and today I did an extra 2k. It was pretty intense but I got it done!

Good luck to everyone else doing solo PT!!!!


----------



## CPInfantry (13 Jul 2008)

Hey everyone on July 21st course you guys and girls up for starting some kind of group on Facebook?


----------



## dukkadukka (13 Jul 2008)

CPInfantry said:
			
		

> Hey everyone on July 21st course you guys and girls up for starting some kind of group on Facebook?



Yes indeed, I keep looking (there is a "JULY BMQ" group (2008) but it's so non-specific...) and I was gonna start one... are you gonna? If you do, post up the link!!


----------



## CPInfantry (13 Jul 2008)

If you were already planning on one then absolutely go for it! But if not I am sure I can put one together!


----------



## SPEIRAN (13 Jul 2008)

Sounds good to me, I was just on Facebook thinking about the same thing. 

You guys going to create one?


----------



## dukkadukka (13 Jul 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/edit.php?members&saved&gid=18621056543#/group.php?gid=18621056543

I included both 0173 and 0174


----------



## CPInfantry (13 Jul 2008)

Awesome thanks for doing that!


----------



## smoke (13 Jul 2008)

CPInfantry said:
			
		

> Hey everyone on July 21st course you guys and girls up for starting some kind of group on Facebook?



do it up I will join asap


----------



## JJJ (14 Jul 2008)

Just want to say good luck to everyone leaving in July! I'll be flying out the 19th so time is starting to run out now haha


----------



## Alexei_Kovalev (14 Jul 2008)

Oh man, I can't find my birth certificate. I've got everything in the joining instructions, but this birth certificate is nowhere to be found, although I did get it photocopied at CFRC.


----------



## RoxyRoller (14 Jul 2008)

You're probably ok if you have it copied already..I don't have to bring my marriage certificate because it's already copied in my file...maybe give the RC a call and see what they think.


----------



## JJJ (14 Jul 2008)

I handed my birth certificate in to get it copied also and they said i still needed to bring the original to basic


----------



## Alexei_Kovalev (14 Jul 2008)

I gave them a call, they said it's a must (you should double check for your marriage certificate since they seemed to imply everything they photocopied had to be brought in again since they have separate files).

I went to the Service Ontario centre on College&Bay, and I managed to get an emergency certificate that will be mailed to me on Thursday. Good day for me!


----------



## JJJ (15 Jul 2008)

Good thing i said better not when the recruiter asked if they could keep my original documents rather then make copies


----------



## RoxyRoller (15 Jul 2008)

Yes, thanks for the info. I'm going to bring the original now for sure. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## SPEIRAN (15 Jul 2008)

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> What about July course 0176



I believe that one is only for courses 0173-74E starting July 21st.


----------



## dukkadukka (15 Jul 2008)

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> What about July course 0176



hahaha Agreed Spearan, HanrattSea you're one week behind!  I just included the two courses (That I know of!) that are starting on July 21st.  You'll have to make your own for the week after  

Goodluck by the way! The last week is brutal... I find I'm sleeping more than doing anything else cause I know I won't have such a comfortable bed for awhile!!


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jul 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> I find I'm sleeping more than doing anything else cause I know I won't have such a comfortable bed for awhile!!



I dont know much about anything but i think that you will be tired enough at the end of the day that a slab of concrete would be comfortable to sleep on.


----------



## dukkadukka (15 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I dont know much about anything but i think that you will be tired enough at the end of the day that a slab of concrete would be comfortable to sleep on.



Agreed for the first week... but for Saturday night and Sunday night... I probably won't sleep!!! Nothing compares to your "home bed"... but I guess that mentality will have to change cause my home is changing!!! Just slept on the same bed since I was... out of a crib!! 

The first two days I think are gonna be worse than the first week... Waiting... not knowing what to do with yourself... From what I've been told/heard/read you have time to yourself... to do WHAT?!? haha


----------



## MedTechStudent (15 Jul 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> The first two days I think are gonna be worse than the first week... Waiting... not knowing what to do with yourself... From what I've been told/heard/read you have time to yourself... to do WHAT?!? haha



Two day meet at greet, time to practice those social skills.   

I'm looking forward to those two days, get to scope everyone out and meet each other.  Find out what everyone in going in for, and other carious stuff.  Should be a good time.


----------



## dukkadukka (15 Jul 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Two day meet at greet, time to practice those social skills.
> 
> I'm looking forward to those two days, get to scope everyone out and meet each other.  Find out what everyone in going in for, and other carious stuff.  Should be a good time.



hahaha yea you only mentioned the social skills because of my post on the cyber bullying thread  jerk hahaha jk. 

I guess it's a good time for meet *and* greets... but honestly, you're gonna be with the same folks (minus a few or more here and there) for 13 weeks... nothing bonds you together like suffering hahaha


----------



## MedTechStudent (15 Jul 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> nothing bonds you together like suffering



...or boredom


----------



## JJJ (17 Jul 2008)

so for all of us leaving Saturday; are you all ready? Get all the parties out of your system? I just finished up all my paperwork and bought the list of supplies


----------



## SPEIRAN (17 Jul 2008)

Bought the majority of my stuff, the rest i'll buy there. As far as paperwork, I only just got all mine yesterday.. so i'll probably work on that tonight.

As far as partying.. I think I got all party'd out last week, now time to focus.


----------



## JJJ (18 Jul 2008)

I had no idea we could buy any of the stuff on base. My recruiter told me what I needed after the job offer. When I went to swear in one of the recruiters said we could wait until we get to basic to buy the stuff. Oh well, at least I have everything for sure


----------



## Alexei_Kovalev (18 Jul 2008)

The reality of it kicked in yesterday, in that it's finally happening. Pretty anxious about it actually, but I know we're all in the same boat.

I bought the majority of what's on the list a while ago, but I won't bring most of it since we were told we'll be short on space, so I'll re-buy some of the stuff there. Paperwork is done, just got a new copy of my birth certificate yesterday. I'm taking the plane Sunday morning.


----------



## canadianmak (18 Jul 2008)

I'm on 0176E, starting July 28th, flying the 26th from Vancouver to Trudeau airport, Montreal! i got a quick question too if someone has time? for our mailing address "course title, course, and platoon #" does my family just put "BMQ,  0176E" here? Or will i have to send this info back to them when I get it at Saint Jean? I know this isn't the right place but i figured people here would know and i couldn't find a better place.
Thanks a lot, and ill be seeing some of you in the EXTREME Quebec weather, it isn't anywhere near that hot, cold, or humid on this coast!


----------



## JJJ (19 Jul 2008)

Well i just went to leave and found out my flight was changed to tomorrow


----------

